# Jonsered 49 sp.....I inherited and I'm clueless



## chefemby (Aug 14, 2007)

I am new to the chainsaw world, so please go slow with me. I inherited a Jonsered 49 sp from my father in law when he passed away (along with a garage full of other things I know little about). I now need to cut up some trees that we lost in some storms that hit our area (small trees - less than 18" in diameter). I've used a chainsaw before, but never owned one, so here goes......here's the newbie question (don't kick me off the site...). I need to fill it with gas and oil, and I don't know if the gas is mixed or not. I know where the gas goes, but then there's a resorvoir for oil - is this for the chain / bar oil or is it for engine oil? If it's for chain / bar oil, where does engine oil go? This chainsaw is very old and my father in law helped clear land with it to build the house my wife grew up in, so I really need to not ruin it. Can someone please answer my question?


----------



## Lumberzack (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there an owners manual? Check it out! If all else fails, go to a saw shop and ask some questions! What the heck maybe buy a chain if you get enough questions answered! Good luck! Lz


----------



## cntrybo2 (Aug 14, 2007)

dont take this as me busting your chops at all please but you said you have run a saw before. apparently it wasnt for a very long time if you never had to refuel or resupply the bar oil. I personally and i hope the fellow AS members go with me on this. am not going to tell you the answers to your questions on here, could prove to be a dangerous move. Take the advise from above, go to a saw shop, spend some time. tell the guy you talk to the story of the saw and your affections for it, maybe he will let you tear it down with him, learn the saw then get some handle time. I completely get where you are coming from on this man, i really do but i dont want to see anyone get hurt because old saws always tend to bite back at the operator...just my experience and 2 cents.


----------



## chefemby (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Lumberzack - unfortunately no owners manual. I found one online but I'm too cheap to spend the $30! I'll check around for a local place to ask.


----------



## chefemby (Aug 14, 2007)

cntrybo2 - I was afraid I'd get answers like that. I grew up cutting down trees in the woods with my grandfather and uncles but was never shown how to refuel or maintain one - my job was to saw and split. Thanks though - I appreciate the response.


----------



## pbtree (Aug 16, 2007)

Drop a note to grandedog over at Bailens - they might be able to hook you up with a manual...


----------



## pbtree (Aug 16, 2007)

Husky 49 - may be the same saw...


----------



## belgian (Aug 16, 2007)

pbtree said:


> Husky 49 - may be the same saw...



sorry, no match this one. the 49SP was a true jonsereds saw, before Husqvarna bought them. So no ressemblance with another husky at all.
I have this saw in my collection (crank seal air leak  ) and an IPL for this saw, but no user's manual. Sent me pm if you want it.


----------



## Sprig (Aug 16, 2007)

*Rem. the stupid Q's are the ones u forgot to ask!*

Silly to bust yer chops on an honest question. (and oh, welcome!)
The engine oil is mixed with the gas (35:1-40:1 good quality chainsaw oil, fresh premium gas w/o alcohol), the oil tank is for the bar and chain, chain oil goes there. As it probably hasn't been run for a while find a reputable friend or shop that knows saws and get it checked out (you can clean the basics), ask every question that comes to mind and then some. Then take some time and read several of the very good threads here, primarily ones on PersonalProtectiveEquipment, sharpening, cutting safety, storage. Spend some time here using the 'search' function for your basic questions, quite a data-base here and well worth your time and health.
If you have a friend who has good experience cutting pick his/her brain and get them to help you get started. Above advice about a shop is very good too, and please don't go out there cold and un-informed (doesn't matter what you did as a kid, trust me on that one).
All I can think of right now. Good luck and safe cuttin'!!



Serge


----------



## chefemby (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Serge - I'm bringing it in tomorrow to get it tuned up and then my uncle is going to help me with the trees. I'm anxious to learn how to maintain it myself too! 

I'm hoping to get some research done on this site as well - I'm glad I found it!

Thanks again.


----------



## COLD_IRON (Aug 22, 2007)

pbtree said:


> Husky 49 - may be the same saw...



Thats not the saw.

My dad has a Jonsereds 49SP. Good saw, all aluminum - very durable.

Gas to oil ratio is 25:1 - Large cap (2 cycle engine oil) 

Bar oil goes in the small cap by the wrap handle, should have a slot for a screw driver to fit in it so if its tight you can loosen it.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...084bb064dcc6912b88256b69007e2ffa?OpenDocument

Theres a link for all the technical information on the saw. From what I have been told, parts are very hard to get for this saw.


----------



## 49SP Ron (Nov 7, 2007)

*jonsered 49 sp questions*

I have a jonsered 49 sp saw since 1977.
The gas must be mixed with 2 cycle oil in ratio of 32:1 and pour into fuel tank.

Pull out lever for choke, flip switch to on, set throttle trigger to fast iddle by pulling trigger and pressing silver button near throttle. When pull starting, after it starts to fire, then stop and push choke in. If it doesn't start or fire at all, plug might be bad if it's been sitting many years. Gas might be bad too.
That labled oil is for the bar oil. You will also need to lube the bar at the small hole near far end of the bar with a grease gun designed to pump grease into the bar.

You may be interested to know the Jonsered 49 sp was discontinued many many years ago and nobody has new replacement parts for them except for the bar and chain. There are parts sometimes avaialble on E-Bay, but nothing as far as the engine or drive train.

If you want to sell the saw someday, I would be very interested in buying it as I need parts some times for my saw. If interested, I live in the twin cities.


----------



## 49SP Ron (Nov 7, 2007)

*49 sp*



belgian said:


> sorry, no match this one. the 49SP was a true jonsereds saw, before Husqvarna bought them. So no ressemblance with another husky at all.
> I have this saw in my collection (crank seal air leak  ) and an IPL for this saw, but no user's manual. Sent me pm if you want it.



I would like to obtain your 49 sp saw, please reply to my email address:
[email protected] Thanks


----------



## hermit63 (Nov 12, 2007)

*engin oil in gas?*

Think hes confuzed enough 

But yes the lubricant for the engin is mixed w/the gas

and there is a good chance it wont start,plug,old gas....
So,just bring it to the shop if it dose not pop after twenty pulls
or ya might break somting. 
and learn all the mantenance that can be done, buy two new chains, ge the bar dressed, or replaced. Then start on a clean, log, dont hit the dirt, and when the saw, isnot cuting right, its cause of user error, Oh yeah get the saws high idle set by the shop, or you will burn it up.
All that said youll probably,toast it,and blame your inlaws.
hope your uncle knows somthing, if the saw dont cut for him
user error


----------



## ERmedic (Nov 5, 2008)

*Jonsered 49sp, great condition*

Well, like many others I found a 49 semi-pro in my grand parents garage and they asked me to get rid of it, since they're in their 90's. The saw's in great shape. Runs great after cleaning the plug, carb and new fuel.

Any offers?

-Dave


----------



## Harassmenko (May 21, 2009)

*Price*

how much should a 49 SP cost? 20$? 50$ 100$?


----------



## slick5o (Sep 22, 2012)

Harassmenko said:


> how much should a 49 SP cost? 20$? 50$ 100$?




I would also like to know, as my dad and gramps own MANY jreds !!!


----------



## dave ensign (Dec 7, 2021)

the 49sp should never be run leaner than 25 to 1.


----------



## sundance (Dec 11, 2021)

dave ensign said:


> the 49sp should never be run leaner than 25 to 1.


Really?? I run mine at 45 to 1 with no issues. Oils have changed.


----------



## dave ensign (Dec 12, 2021)

Like to know how you got 45 to 1?


----------



## sundance (Dec 12, 2021)

dave ensign said:


> Like to know how you got 45 to 1?


Ratio Rite cup. Ends up a little over 7 oz to 2.5 gallons of gas.
How are you getting 25 to 1?


----------



## dave ensign (Dec 12, 2021)

OK! What is "Ratio Rite Cup". The Owners Manual for a 49 never gave a fuel mix ratio.


----------



## sundance (Dec 12, 2021)

dave ensign said:


> OK! What is "Ratio Rite Cup". The Owners Manual for a 49 never gave a fuel mix ratio.


Google "ratio rite". A graduated cup that allows you to measure oil for various mixes. Pick a ratio and gas volume, fill with mix oil to the line.
Or, you can calculate. 128 divided by your desired ratio = oz of oil per gallon. For example, for your 25 to 1 ratio, 128/25 would require 5.12 oz of oil per gallon. 

I don't recall a fuel mix ratio in the manual either, how did you determine 25 to 1?


----------



## ray benson (Dec 13, 2021)

Small Clymer service manual lists quite a few Jonsereds models using 40-1


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 13, 2021)

The older chainsaws are made from magnesium not aluminum. Strong and lightweight.


----------



## dave ensign (Dec 13, 2021)

It also refers to using other 2 stroke oils at a 20:1 ratio. Mix your own poison, I'll stick with good 2 stroke at 25:1 thank you.

Ray,
Loved the attachment.

Dave


----------



## Wow (Dec 14, 2021)

chefemby said:


> cntrybo2 - I was afraid I'd get answers like that. I grew up cutting down trees in the woods with my grandfather and uncles but was never shown how to refuel or maintain one - my job was to saw and split. Thanks though - I appreciate the response.


Here is what id tell my Grandson.
Remove the two bar nuts. Loosen the chain and remove the bar and chain mix 4 ounces of Two Cycle oil ( Not The Marine type) into ONE gallon of high octane gas. Non ethanol if t can find it. Mix the oil and gas well. Shake the container you put the oil and gas into the saw gas tank Add the gas to the chainsaw fuel tank NOT the bar oil tank. Add any clean motor oil (for this test) onhand to the var oil tank. This saw used MIXED fuel. Never STRAIGHT GAS. Make sure the ON SWITCH IS ON. set full choke locking the throttle trigger open. pull the handle trigger a few times to make sure it's freely moving and find the way to lock the choke using the trigger some saws do it that Way Choke the saw. Pull crank rope twice. Did saw pop like it wants to crank? No. Pull two more times. No go. Set choke HALF OPEN. pull 6 more times. Did motor make a pop at all. Yes hold throttle open pull 6/8 more times with choke half open. If saw starts run it high idle for about 4 minutes DO NOT RUN it WIDE OPEN. Let motor idle if it will. Remove side plate check for oil. It looks dry. Saw may not be oiling. Did you put the oil in the oil tank? Did you put Gas in the var oil tank?
Do this test WITHOUT THE CHAIN on the saw. Make sure you know exactly which tank is the gas and oil tank. Before adding anything the oil tank should feel oily inside. Now. If you had bad luck. Now get help. If you got lucky the saw cranked and oiled. Go on YouTube watch videos. Learn how to put the bar and chain properly. Everytime you put a chain on the TOP of the Bar should have the chain Teeth pointing TOWARD the tip of the bar. With a gloved hand a properly installed and adjusted chain can ve PULLED through from in front of a DEAD NON RUNNING MOTOR toward the bar tip away from the operator. When cutting those chain tips ON THE BOTTOM of the bar point back towards the chainsaw. That's why chips fly back towards the saw. Get some help somewhere. Use proper safety gear. There are books. Any chainsaw manual should have some information that can help point you into the right direction. BC fallers might have Video on line. Please study some before saddling that horse. It looks easy when a well trained guy plays the piano or flies an aeroplane or runs any equipment but I promise you. Death, injury and scars are easy to find. Please find someone with experience before you start cutting. With the bar and chain off almost anyone can test the saw but once the killing stuff is attached the grim reaper goes on standby.


----------

